# Beekeepers beekeeping > Local associations >  Lanarkshire Beekeepers' Association  September events

## EK.Bee

LBKA will have display & Observation hive at the National Museum for Rural life East Kilbride
Country fair Sunday 6th Sept 10-5pm 
Come along & say hello!

Our first evening meeting of the beekeeper's year is on Monday 7th of September.
Time - 7.30 pm to 9.30 pm
Venue - Clydesmill Fire Station, Cambuslang, G72 1AA
Speaker - Taylor Hood
Topic - Preparing for Winter including Bee Diseases, Pests and Poisoning
Non members most welcome 

further details: info@lanarkshirebeekeepers.org.uk

----------

